# All Slavic languages: glagol/hlahol



## WannaBeMe

There is an interesting verb for say in Churchslavonic, namely glagolati (glagolju, glagoleši...). 
That was the equivalent to govoriti ( I suppose).
In Serbian there is a noun: glagol-the verb as a spur trace of glagolati.
Is there any other slavic language with similar relics of glagolati?


----------



## Kanes

Glagol on Bulgarian means a verb.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Oh, I almost forgot:
The name "glagolica"-glagolitic script also comes from glagolati (say, speek) or glagol (word, speach).


----------



## jazyk

> Is there any other slavic language with similar relics of glagolati?


Czech hlaholit means to ring, to peal (bells).


----------



## winpoj

I would say, Jazyk, that in modern Czech, hlaholit rather means to call loudly or give off a loud sound. It seems to be more often used about people's voices or laughter than about bells.


----------



## sokol

Kanes said:


> Glagol on Bulgarian means a verb.


Same goes for Slovenian and BCS.
(Or at least to my knowledge no other meaning for 'glagol' than 'verb' exists in those languages.)


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> I would say, Jazyk, that in modern Czech, hlaholit rather means to call loudly or give off a _loud clear_ sound. It seems to be more often used about people's voices or laughter than about bells.


In my school we used say it about loud noise - but without disonance - in class, when teacher was few minutes absent.


----------



## mietagosia

Hey! Honestly, I can't think of anything like that in Polish. The closest verb that comes to my head is "gaworzyć". We use it for small kids, it describes the stage when they just start speaking and they're still learning how to do it so they usually say (often mispronounce) individual words. But I think it doesn't have as much to do with "glagoliti", more with "govoriti". 

Cheers!


----------



## Panda Nocta

In Russian the verb glagolit' sounds archaic, but is nevertheless used in some phrases like "istinu glagolish" (jokingly: you are speaking the truth!).


----------



## dudasd

In Serbian there's also an archaic-sounding adjectiv "blagoglagoljiv". (I say "archaic-sounding" because it's still rather alive in ironical and humoristic context) - 1) one who speaks in kind words (but you can guess that his thoughts are not so kind); 2) one who talks much.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

sokol said:


> Same goes for Slovenian and BCS.
> (Or at least to my knowledge no other meaning for 'glagol' than 'verb' exists in those languages.)


 
In proto-Slovene of the Freising Manuscripts, "glagol" meant *word* (example: "Izuoim glagolom") and "glagoliti" meant "to speak" (example: "Glagolite ponaz redka zloueza"). But you're right, in modern Slovene, it only means "verb"


----------



## Thomas1

There is a word in Polish _głagolica _which means Old-Church-Slavonic alphabet.
I expect that most Poles don't know this word as it belongs to a specialist cant.

Tom


----------



## Maroseika

Panda Nocta said:


> In Russian the verb glagolit' sounds archaic, but is nevertheless used in some phrases like "istinu glagolish" (jokingly: you are speaking the truth!).


Let alone Pushkin's "глаголом жечь сердца людей".


----------



## Darina

Back on the topic...
The name glagolica comes from the word _глаголъ, _which means _word _in Old Slavonic. _Глаголъ _is also the name of the forth letter of the alphabet as all the letters of glagolica have names. The respective verb _глаголати _means to speak. 
An interesting fact is that this alphabet was initially called Cyrilic but later when the Cyrilic alphabet was created, it was renamed to avoid confusion.


----------



## Orion7

jazyk said:


> Czech hlaholit means to ring, to peal (bells).





winpoj said:


> I would say, Jazyk, that in modern Czech, hlaholit rather means to call loudly or give off a loud sound. It seems to be more often used about people's voices or laughter than about bells.



It's because, the words _glagol_ 'verb' and _kolokol_ 'bell' have the same etymology. Both come from _*kalā_ 'call, chat, talk, make noise, make sound', with reduplication. Latvian cognates are: _kalāt, kaļāt, čalāt, čaluot_ 'to chat, to babble, to purl (brooklet)', _kalada, kaļada_ 'clamour' (Bel.rus. Коляда), _kalata, čalata_ 'chatterer, babbler', _čalis_ 'pal, companion', _cālis_ ['tsālis] 'chicken' (Lat. _gallus_ 'cock'), _kliegt, klaigāt_ 'to clamour' < _*kalā + gāti_ 'to shout and go' (Ger. _klagen_). Other cognates are Eng. _call_, O.N. _kalla_, Gr. _kaleō_, He. _kalleš-_ 'call'.


----------



## bibax

Slovak has hlahol (noun) and hlaholiť (verb) like Czech.

"Dnes je to tristoštyridsaťosem rokov, šesť mesiacov a devätnásť dní, čo sa Parížania zobudili na *hlahol* všetkých zvonov, ..."

"Dnes je tomu tři sta čtyřicet osm let, šest měsíců a devatenáct dní, co se Pařížané probudili za *hlaholu* všech zvonů, ..."

_Victor Hugo_


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*hlaholit* - verb, infinitive

*hlahol* - verb, imperative 2nd person singular of hlaholit
*hlahol* - noun


----------

